

Ask HN - Review my startup: singlePAGERS - JoeyDoey

http://singlepagers.com<p>Marketing buzzwords aside, a singlePAGER is an organized personal directory of your online social involvements. A digital vCard, basically.<p>It's certainly been done (magntize.com, dooid.com, card.ly, etc) but I always feel like the "pro" themes are a bit, how shall I put this, un-sexy. (I'm a Graphic Designer).<p>I built it for WordPress because I figured a lot of people know and are comfortable it.<p>I'd love some feedback/ thoughts?<p>thanks,
======
lhorie
Initial thoughts:

\- _Intended for a very specific purpose, singlePAGERS layout and
functionality are designed with that specificity in mind._ \- drop the
thesaurus and talk like a normal person

\- Learn more and demo links are hard to see on the homepage

\- Pricing link doesn't show any prices

\- I can't find anything telling me why I shouldn't just use vanilla wordpress
+ plugins

\- _sign up is free while singlePagers is in Beta_ \- What happens after that?

\- for something that is going to help me be socially visible on the net, I
don't see a single mention of facebook or twitter or RSS or any "Web 2.0"
stuff

\- support link should give me contact information, not a hard to navigate
slideshow

------
mvalle
What will the pricing be after the beta ends?

~~~
JoeyDoey
I'm still working out pricing and tiers. Figured I should get feedback asap
though. How much would _you_ pay for it?

